# retiring in Sao Miguel



## lemos (Apr 8, 2013)

HI
Plannig on retiring in Sao miguel and have a few questions. I was born in the azores but am now a canadian. My partner of 35 years is canadian but we never legally married. Planning on buying property since i still have family there. Can anyone tell me if we will encounter any problems since im portuguese but he is canadian. eg (higher taxes??). Any info would be great.
Thanks


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Presumably you can prove your Portuguese Nationality, then you have no problems, your partner would enter on a standard Schengen Visa, you then apply for re-unification of family and they would be granted Residency, whether you decide to marry is really up to you in can make life easier but not a necessity.

Taxes are the same for everyone but being Canadian then you might have Canadian liabilities as well but as their is a Tax treaty your not taxed on same income twice.

The only real issue that the mixed nationalities create is Portugal's Law of Succession, you can only leave your Estate as defined by Portuguese Law where he can leave his Estate as Canadian Law of Succession

Hopefully anapedrosa will be along shortly, she can give you chapter and verse on emigrating from Canada to Portugal


----------

